# Temperature Rising Must Haves



## TXBeautyBaby (May 16, 2013)

So I'm waiting til the Nordstom's online release but I wanted to know what you ladies thought were must haves for WOC in this collection.


----------



## MissTT (May 17, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Nordstrom release, too. Not sure what to get. I'm being slightly swayed by the BMS palette b/c my Naked palette is quite shimmery, but I don't know for sure yet.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 17, 2013)

I've been looking at Bare My Soul quad, Ripe For Love blush, Feel My Pulse l/s and I wanted to know if any of the bronzers would work on NW45/46 skin


----------



## Yazmin (May 17, 2013)

My vote is for BMS quad, Hot Nights blush, and Golden Elixer Strobe Liquid!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

I only got the strobe liquid.  I thought about BMS quad, but the green and the brown looked very similar to colours in the UD smokey eye palette.  I may regret it later on tho


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 17, 2013)

I forgot about that palette, I think you just saved me $44 *now I just need to stay strong*


----------



## MissTT (May 17, 2013)

How would one use the Strobe Liquid vs Lustre Drops coming out with Rihanna collection? I also may have the Tom Ford Skin Illuminator in Fire Lust on it's way to me.


----------



## trina11225 (May 17, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I've been looking at Bare My Soul quad, Ripe For Love blush, Feel My Pulse l/s and I wanted to know if any of the bronzers would work on NW45/46 skin


prob will prob return my bronzer for not a big difference between my covergirl queen bronzers.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How would one use the Strobe Liquid vs Lustre Drops coming out with Rihanna collection? I also may have the Tom Ford Skin Illuminator in Fire Lust on it's way to me.


	I did a 'mac chat' about this today. Basically she said they can be used in the same way but the strobe liquid can be used on ur arms and legs etc as well. I am still getting both tho!


----------



## MissTT (May 17, 2013)

MakeMeUp79 said:


> I did a 'mac chat' about this today. Basically she said they can be used in the same way but the strobe liquid can be used on ur arms and legs etc as well. I am still getting both tho!


  	Girl you are no help!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 17, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> prob will prob return my bronzer for not a big difference between my covergirl queen bronzers.


 I don't have the covergirl bronzer but do any of the new MAC bronzers work on dark skin?


----------



## Yazmin (May 17, 2013)

trina11225 said:


> prob will prob return my bronzer for not a big difference between my covergirl queen bronzers. 		 		I don't have the covergirl bronzer but do any of the new MAC bronzers work on dark skin?


  	I think most of their bronzers are not WOC-friendly at least not NC50 and above - which I am - and the one that is (is Gold Deposit considered a bronzer?) is too sparkly for my liking.  I've seen a few YT videos where some NC40-ish tones use Deep Dark MSF Natural as a bronzer/contour.


----------



## LipstickVixen27 (May 17, 2013)

What's the release date for Nordstrom ?


----------



## MakeupMama (May 17, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> My vote is for BMS quad, Hot Nights blush, and Golden Elixer Strobe Liquid!


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (May 17, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Girl you are no help!


	the lustre drops are called 'Barbados Girl' and I grew up in Barbados so they were made for me ... it would be a crime not to get them LOL. and the strobe liquid is sooooooo pretty ..... therefore I have to get both


----------



## trina11225 (May 17, 2013)

I mean it did work, but it also wasn't worth it just because it was Mac. Sephora has new improved stuff One bronzer I tried out called Maui, and those cover girl bronzers looked the same to me as the Mac gold redefined.


----------



## trina11225 (May 17, 2013)

Guess my must haves will be fml and altered beige, good for woc.


----------



## kimbunney (May 17, 2013)

I'm considering the Strobe because its getting so much hype. I also want to pick up the Polished Jet pencil, RFL Blush and FMP lipstick that I missed when it first launched.

  	I already pruchased BMS Quad and Temp. Rising Quad, Altered Beige and Liquid Passion.

  	To be honest I have so much makeup I think the one must have unique outside the box thing would be the Strobe and one of the quads because of the great quality reviews its been getting. We all know that MAC quads the last few years don't get the best reviews. I'm personally excited for RFL but I feel I probably have something like it already but my addiction won't let me pass up getting it. lol


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 17, 2013)

My must have?
  	The Lush Life eye pencil.
  	It's perfect for hot summer wear.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 18, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I'm considering the Strobe because its getting so much hype. I also want to pick up the Polished Jet pencil, RFL Blush and FMP lipstick that I missed when it first launched.  I already pruchased BMS Quad and Temp. Rising Quad, Altered Beige and Liquid Passion.  To be honest I have so much makeup I think the one must have unique outside the box thing would be the Strobe and one of the quads because of the great quality reviews its been getting. We all know that MAC quads the last few years don't get the best reviews. I'm personally excited for RFL but I feel I probably have something like it already but my addiction won't let me pass up getting it. lol


  Oops, my bad for the double posts...smh. But I think you are so right. The Mac quads have been terrible,so when I saw all the good reviews I was on it. Plus I feel these are colors I can wear every day.I also picked up Rhythm l/g,but think I may grab Undressed & Hot nights. I didn't get RFL,because as you stated it has to be unique & I have too much mu,esp blush.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (May 18, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I'm considering the Strobe because its getting so much hype. I also want to pick up the Polished Jet pencil, RFL Blush and FMP lipstick that I missed when it first launched.  I already pruchased BMS Quad and Temp. Rising Quad, Altered Beige and Liquid Passion.  To be honest I have so much makeup I think the one must have unique outside the box thing would be the Strobe and one of the quads because of the great quality reviews its been getting. We all know that MAC quads the last few years don't get the best reviews. I'm personally excited for RFL but I feel I probably have something like it already but my addiction won't let me pass up getting it. lol


----------



## sagehen (May 19, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I think most of their bronzers are not WOC-friendly at least not NC50 and above - which I am - and the one that is (is Gold Deposit considered a bronzer?) is too sparkly for my liking.  I've seen a few YT videos where some NC40-ish tones use Deep Dark MSF Natural as a bronzer/contour.


	PBI: I disagree: Refined Deeper Bronze and Matte Bronze show up very well/easily as bronzer, but are not dark or cool enough to contour. I use Refined Deeper almost daily. Also, since you mention Gold Deposit MSF, there is a nice MSFN called Sunpower which shows up well on deeper skin tones.


----------



## mekaboo (May 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> PBI: I disagree: Refined Deeper Bronze and Matte Bronze show up very well/easily as bronzer, but are not dark or cool enough to contour. I use Refined Deeper almost daily. Also, since you mention Gold Deposit MSF, there is a nice MSFN called Sunpower which shows up well on deeper skin tones.


  	But you know Refined Deeper has been discontinued almost two years now? Matte Bronze does nothing on my skin honestly. I do know what works for one may not work for all. I really wish they did not discontinue Refined Deeper Bronze


----------



## sagehen (May 19, 2013)

mekaboo said:


> But you know Refined Deeper has been discontinued almost two years now? Matte Bronze does nothing on my skin honestly. I do know what works for one may not work for all. I really wish they did not discontinue Refined Deeper Bronze


	Yes but they bring it back every so often, which is dumb because it's clearly popular. I just bought a bu last year from some random collection in a store. I went in for something else and it"accidentally" ended up part of my order.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 19, 2013)

sagehen said:


> Yes but they bring it back every so often, which is dumb because it's clearly popular. I just bought a bu last year from some random collection in a store. I went in for something else and it"accidentally" ended up part of my order.


 

  	Is refined deeper coming out in any of the upcoming collections?


----------



## mekaboo (May 19, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Is refined deeper coming out in any of the upcoming collections?


  	I haven't seen it at all. I haven't even seen it re-released...


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 19, 2013)

Well if anyone manages to find one at a CCO can you please do a CP. I've been to over 6 CCOs and have yet to find one


----------



## MAChostage (May 20, 2013)

I have decided that, with the exception of Underdressed l/g, this collection is a skip for me.  I wish there was something in one of the compacts I liked, or even one of the lipsticks, because that packaging is so pretty.  On another note I'm completed confused about what to do about an orange blush.  I don't think that the ones in this collection are to my liking.  I actually would like to find a deeper orange and these seem way too light (I'm NC44).  I don't think the ones in AAO are going to fit the bill, either.  Suggestions?


----------



## Lipstreet2 (May 20, 2013)

It's up on Macy's.com.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 20, 2013)

Lipstreet2 said:


> It's up on Macy's.com.


  	Yup....I placed my order this morning for Underdressed, Soft Sernade, Sheer Seduction and Ripe for Love


----------



## aradhana (May 20, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I have decided that, with the exception of Underdressed l/g, this collection is a skip for me.  I wish there was something in one of the compacts I liked, or even one of the lipsticks, because that packaging is so pretty.  On another note I'm completed confused about what to do about an orange blush.  I don't think that the ones in this collection are to my liking.  I actually would like to find a *deeper orange* and these seem way too light (I'm NC44).  I don't think the ones in AAO are going to fit the bill, either.  *Suggestions*?


  	there's a nice one by maybelline...i think it's LE and it's called 'coral burst'. it's super pigmented!

  	a link to temptalia's review:
http://www.temptalia.com/product/maybelline-blush/coral-burst

  	but if you want more towards yellow than red, i would try nars taj mahal...


----------



## 2browneyes (May 20, 2013)

aradhana said:


> there's a nice one by maybelline...i think it's LE and it's called 'coral burst'. it's super pigmented!
> 
> a link to temptalia's review:
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/maybelline-blush/coral-burst
> ...


  	Yes, it's LE. You may be able to find it somewhere if you're willing to search like every drugstore within 10 miles of your home though LOL  But seriously, it's pretty from what I've seen.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2013)

Man, Ripe For Love is already gone - I was stuck on the freeway.


----------



## MAChostage (May 20, 2013)

You know what, I just saw this blush YESTERDAY and I almost picked it up.  The reason why I didn't is because it is more coral and I really want something that leans more orange.  I may go back and get it anyway...



2browneyes said:


> Yes, it's LE. You may be able to find it somewhere if you're willing to search like every drugstore within 10 miles of your home though LOL  But seriously, it's pretty from what I've seen.


----------



## sagehen (May 20, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> You know what, I just saw this blush YESTERDAY and I almost picked it up.  The reason why I didn't is because it is more coral and I really want something that leans more orange.  I may go back and get it anyway...


  	It leans quite orange on me - NC50-ish for reference. I like it. If Coral Burst does not suit your fancy, try LaFemme Orange blush. It is matte orange and well-pigmented.

  	On Topic:I have RFL and the BMS quad in my basket on nordstrom.com, I am waffling on the 167 brush. I need to hurry and decide.


----------



## MissTT (May 20, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I have decided that, with the exception of Underdressed l/g, this collection is a skip for me.  I wish there was something in one of the compacts I liked, or even one of the lipsticks, because that packaging is so pretty.  On another note* I'm completed confused about what to do about an orange blush.  I don't think that the ones in this collection are to my liking.  I actually would like to find a deeper orange and these seem way too light (I'm NC44)*.  I don't think the ones in AAO are going to fit the bill, either.  Suggestions?


  	Coral Burst from Maybelline. It's an LE Spring color and still in stock at my CVS and Walgreens. I looked like a clown b/c I doubted its pigmentation. Wear time is great, too.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Coral Burst from Maybelline. It's an LE Spring color and still in stock at my CVS and Walgreens. I looked like a clown b/c I doubted its pigmentation. Wear time is great, too.


  	I'm upset I skipped this....gonna try to search one out....hope I can find one now


----------



## MissTT (May 20, 2013)

I think the CVS next to my office still has it so let me know if you can't find it in a few days. If I remember I'll check my closest Walgreens b/c they had it marked down to $3, but that was 2+ weeks ago.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 20, 2013)

Thanks MissTT   I will get back to you this evening....I'm excited now LOL


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (May 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Coral Burst from Maybelline. It's an LE Spring color and still in stock at my CVS and Walgreens. I looked like a clown b/c I doubted its pigmentation. Wear time is great, too.


	I brought this about a month ago and it's so pigmented and gorgeous. I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (May 23, 2013)

So I am going to run to MAC Today on my way to my Fiance's and I need to know....are RFL and Hot Nights must must must have...I have been hearing mixed reviews and I have a nice amount of blushes.


----------



## Yazmin (May 23, 2013)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I am going to run to MAC Today on my way to my Fiance's and I need to know....are RFL and Hot Nights must must must have...I have been hearing mixed reviews and I have a nice amount of blushes.


  	If you had to choose one, I'd say go for RFL.  You might as well swatch both, since you're going anyway.


----------



## trina11225 (May 23, 2013)

I bu rfl but will check out that maybeline blush.


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

I caved and ordered Bare My Soul online. It is different than my Naked palette. Appears less shimmery, but I haven't swatched it yet. I felt justified in getting it b/c I don't have a large shadow collection so I rarely have dupes. I ordered the lipsticks from my SA with plans to probably give them to my daughter. I wanted to try a Dazzle though in case it looked pretty on me.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 23, 2013)

Uh yeah, so I ended up with BMS as well SMH    Such a shame how even at the counter I was fighting the urge to buy it and lost.  Oh well....


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 23, 2013)

2browneyes said:


> Uh yeah, so I ended up with BMS as well SMH    Such a shame how even at the counter I was fighting the urge to buy it and lost.  Oh well....


  	I caved and bought it too.


----------



## 2browneyes (May 23, 2013)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> I caved and bought it too.


  	Yes!!!!!!!!!!!  Makes no sense at all!   lol


----------



## aradhana (May 23, 2013)

both rfl and hn are super nice. in terms of colour rfl maybe easier to wear on my skintone (nc43 - 45 depending on season and sun), but tonally the effect is very similar.


----------



## Cocosmith (May 23, 2013)

Ok, so I picked up only 2 items from this collection.....Rhythm l/g and Feel My Pulse l/s..  I'm so unhappy with Rhythm, it shows no color or sparkle on my lips.  I'm Luvin Feel My Pulse l/s...it's very similar to Narcissus Cremesheen, so I paired them together.  I wish I would have gotten Underdressed, it was really pretty...oh yeah Rhythm is going back.  Also the BMS quad reminded me a lot of the Burmese Beauty Quad, so I passed.


----------



## drammy04 (May 25, 2013)

I bought Rhythm, RFL and BMS quad. I LOVE Rhythm! It adds such a punch to my purple lippies. My bf gave it 2 thumbs up yesterday when I wore it with Seductive Intent. Thinking about buying a BU. Makes my lips uber sexy. I'm thinking I'm gonna cave and buy FMP just because of packaging because Lord knows I have way too many purple lippies!


----------



## afulton (May 25, 2013)

I picked up Ripe For Love blush and Undressed Lipglass.  Nothing else was appealing.  It's too bad because the packaging is too die for!


----------



## MAChostage (May 26, 2013)

This is me exactly! Thing is, I'm not over the moon about either product. They're ok, I just expected to like them more.  





afulton said:


> I picked up Ripe For Love blush and Undressed Lipglass.  Nothing else was appealing.  It's too bad because the packaging is too die for!


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 26, 2013)

This is so me !! At first I was really excited about this collection but when it came out nothing excited me! So far I have not picked up anything from this collection.  I was thinking about getting the Refined Golden Bronzer for the packaging but I dunno... we'll see !


afulton said:


> I picked up Ripe For Love blush and Undressed Lipglass.  *Nothing* else *was appealing.  It's too bad because the packaging is too die for!*


----------



## shontay07108 (May 27, 2013)

I was going to get a bronzer just for the packaging even though I already have a HG bronzer.  Couldn't do it, though b/c the swatches I did just couldn't cut it. I just got Polished Jet which is the shadow stick. It's not bad, but it wasn't necessary at all. This collection was just a snooze for me.


----------



## trina11225 (May 27, 2013)

Agreed, returned my bronzer and ab.  Just wasn't worth it.  I've scouted for that maybeline blush like a real junkee , and no luck at all.finding coral burst


----------



## MissTT (May 27, 2013)

Trina if I run across it do you want me to pick it up for you? I saw two at one Walgreens, but it's the one farthest away from me. However, if I happen over that way I could at least stop and check. Plus I plan to check out Walmart and Target soon.

  	I wanted to try a bronzer, too, for the compact but just couldn't do it. My SA never responded to my email about the lipsticks, but she's usually good for it so I'm not concerned. And if I don't get them I could care less based on the swatches I've seen. I have BMS, but haven't felt compelled to dive into it. It's darker overall than I was imagining. I was imagining more of a daytime-appropriate palette. I like my palettes to work on their own w/o a filler color.


----------



## sagehen (May 27, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Trina if I run across it do you want me to pick it up for you? I saw two at one Walgreens, but it's the one farthest away from me. However, if I happen over that way I could at least stop and check. Plus I plan to check out Walmart and Target soon.
> 
> I wanted to try a bronzer, too, for the compact but just couldn't do it. My SA never responded to my email about the lipsticks, but she's usually good for it so I'm not concerned. And if I don't get them I could care less based on the swatches I've seen*. I have BMS, but haven't felt compelled to dive into it. It's darker overall than I was imagining. I was imagining more of a daytime-appropriate palette. *I like my palettes to work on their own w/o a filler color.


  	OMG BMS is SUCH a daytime appropriate palette - I am wearing it right now! I have Romantico on my lid, with a little Bare my Soul blended in the middle of the lid, Friendly blended in the crease to contour the eye, and When in Rio in the outer crease just because. I have on dark brown liquid liner and black mascara. It is neutral lovliness. I know you are a coule shades lighter tham I am but I think you can work this in the daytime, even if you use Bare My Soul on your lid, contour the crease with Romantico/Friendly maybe blended  together, or Bare My Soul on the lid and When in Rio in the crease. That contrast of green and gold would be stunning.


----------



## MissTT (May 27, 2013)

Oh I think I could definitely work it in daytime it's just darker than maybe what I was wanting in my next quad. Don't mind me. I makes no sense. LOL The other day I put Eclair p/p on my lids and When in Rio in the crease. It was just okay. Nothing special. I was in a hurry b/c we were having dinner guests and I was trying to do a no makeup look. I should try your look out today before I shower. (Don't judge me for spending the day in my robe. teeheehee)


----------



## trina11225 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks, I actually just found the blush thirty minutes ago. (Man was I looking!). Looks a lot like my nyx cinammon without the shimmer. I also really like black radiance raspberry blush.


----------



## MissTT (May 27, 2013)




----------



## bvenice1920 (May 28, 2013)

YOu are right I swatched my ud palette and my friends BMS and they are similar so I passed on it as well.


----------



## Copperhead (May 28, 2013)

I just ordered Ripe For Love Blush today. 

  	FMP lipstick looks great on this youtuber. Almost makes me want it but I won't get it.


----------



## Copperhead (May 28, 2013)

Very pretty tutorial with a WOC using the BMS quad.


----------



## NikiNatasha (May 28, 2013)

The blushes are a must have, Caliente and BMS.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jul 3, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> My vote is for BMS quad, Hot Nights blush, and Golden Elixer Strobe Liquid!


 
  	I finally got my hands on the Golden Elixir Strobe liquid! YAY! It arrived in the mail from Macy's today. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Jul 29, 2013)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> I finally got my hands on the Golden Elixir Strobe liquid! YAY! It arrived in the mail from Macy's today. Can't wait to try it


 
  	I never used a strobe liquid before Im not even sure how to use it right lol


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Aug 16, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> I never used a strobe liquid before Im not even sure how to use it right lol


  	Lol! Its okay.....Sometimes I put a tiny amount and mix it with my foundation or I put a little bit on my 520 Sedona Lace brush and pat it on my cheek bones, middle of forehead and then I'll take a little and place it on my brow bones. Because I'm oily skin; I can look like a grease ball if I don't use the right amount
  	.


----------



## trina11225 (Aug 16, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I just ordered Ripe For Love Blush today.
> 
> FMP lipstick looks great on this youtuber. Almost makes me want it but I won't get it.


  	looks just my covergirl divine to me.


----------



## trina11225 (Aug 16, 2013)

wrong video, weird


----------

